# general info seek



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Somewhere south of but near Obidos Lagoon there is a large walled area where a resort town is being built, it looks as though a lot has been planned but maybe 5% has been completed then it has stopped. It also seems to have a big posh equestrian center. Just out of interest does anyone know anything about the place or its history?


----------

